# Orient Neo 70's Solar Panda



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

So I came across this model on a Facebook ad and wanted to know of anyone was familiar . It's a panda face chrono but does it have a solar movement? It's pretty sweet looking but wanted to see if anyone had feedback on this model.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Nope, not solar. Orient doesn't do solar.


----------



## NJPakman (Jan 11, 2016)

I would go for regular quartz chronograph instead of Solar.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NJPakman said:


> I would go for regular quartz chronograph instead of Solar.


Or get a solar Seiko, Citizen or Casio chrono.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

browsing the web... I found this lovely one 
Fossil 43mm Haywood Quartz Leather Strap Watch

BTW.. there are a few ebay sellers advertising it as a solar piece.


----------



## NJPakman (Jan 11, 2016)

Anyway, this chronograph looks very nice


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SBPY085 Solar










Eco-drive (solar)


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

I had never seen an orient solar , kind of funny it's in the name but doesn't have a solar function. Thanks for the replies and suggestions !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Orient does do solar movements, and this one is indeed solar powered.

WV0041TX?Neo70's?????????????

"ソーラー充電" is "solar powered" in Japanese if you have any further doubts.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Man. That watch is gorgeous. It's going on the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psk31 (Jan 16, 2017)

41TX NEO 70's Solar Panda. Yep, ordered one last night. Should be here in a week or two. First foray into the Orient brand, so we'll see how it stacks up..



StogieNinja said:


> Man. That watch is gorgeous. It's going on the list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Had this one for a while and I like it b-)


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

Seiko V175 movement


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

It's a very nice looking chrono, and a model I hadn't. I hope you like it, let us know.


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

any reviews available?


----------



## evoboost18 (Mar 4, 2011)

fagyalllo said:


> Seiko V175 movement
> 
> View attachment 11257994
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

10 bar certainly is better than water resist. 

Very nice!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Those are nice panda's



yankeexpress said:


> SBPY085 Solar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

Love those blue and green dials. I already have a Seiko chrono though and it hardly gets any wrist time. Maybe I should switch lol


----------

